# [INSTALACION] Fallo en livecd 2007.0 (Sin solucionar)

## geralv

Saludos a toda la comunidad de gentoo.

Me decidi a instalar gentoo y consegui un livecd de la version 2007.0

Lo quise instalar pero despues de instalar el bootloader grub me tira un error extraño. Al principio pense que era porque estableci algunos parametros para que trabaje con un procesador prescot asi que volvi a probar con una arquitectura mas generica, i686. No funciono, dije! "sera porque estoi usando la particion 15, limite de los scsi y sata, vamos a usar una menos", tampoco quiso andar.

En fin, voy a tratar de instalar desde consola en vez de usar el instalador grafico, pero eso sera mañana hoy ya es tarde y quiero dormir. Un saludo. Aca les dejo el error por si a alguien le interesa y me puede dar una mano.

Tabla de particiones:

/dev/sda (Son particiones logicas, no hay primarias)

9	/	600mb

10	/boot	100mb

11	/var	2048mb

12	/usr	30720mb

13	/home	10240mb

14	/swap	2560mb

Las opciones de montaje son las que vienen por defecto.

CFLAGS

Proc: i686 *use una arquitectura mas generica para evitar posibles problemas.

Optimizations: -02

Custom: -pipe

Todo lo demas en blanco

A continuacion dejo detalle del error, segun el log:

 *Quote:*   

> GLI: - This is a bad thing. An exception ocurred outside of the normal install errors. The error was: '{Errno 17} File exists:'/mnt/gentoo/var/db/pkg/sys-kernel/livecd-kernel-1''
> 
> GLI: - Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
> GLI: - File "/opt/installer/GLIClientController.py" line 122, in run func()
> ...

 

Probé el instalador wizard de la consola y tira el mismo error, ahora iba a tratar de instalarlo a la "antigua", aunque no sé que se significa eso   :Razz:  . Alguien sabe a que manual debo acudir para poder instalarlo asi ??? Muchas gracias !!!Last edited by geralv on Sun May 13, 2007 3:00 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## sefirotsama

 *geralv wrote:*   

> En fin, voy a tratar de instalar desde consola en vez de usar el instalador grafico, 

 

SÃ­, mejor. Con eso solucionas el saber "de donde" viene el error.

Por cierto, pon titulos mÃ¡s descriptivos, mÃ¡s como los que describen las normas dle foro. Tipo:

[TIPO DE PROBLEMA] descripcion de problema (solucionado)

----------

## fastangel

Lo mejor es instalarlo de la forma tradicional :d el manual al lado y escribiendo en consola

----------

## Luciernaga

Ciertamente, a mí también me ha fallado el LiveCD, pero en cambio el "LiveDVD" me funciona de narices ..., claro todavía no lo he probado para instalar, lo cual con el fracaso del LiveCD me hace dudar bastante, se supone que con el método tradicional el éxito está asegurado ¿no?.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## fastangel

Si sabes lo que estás haciendo sí. Por que es  paso por paso y si falla  algo sabes lo que es y puedes preguntar y será más fácil ayudarte

(Si tienes cualquier duda pregúntala)   :Very Happy: 

saludos

----------

## geralv

 *fastangel wrote:*   

> Si sabes lo que estás haciendo sí. Por que es  paso por paso y si falla  algo sabes lo que es y puedes preguntar y será más fácil ayudarte
> 
> (Si tienes cualquier duda pregúntala)  
> 
> saludos

 

El asistente grafico falló, el asistente por consola tambien falló (esta mejor y es mas comodo el asistente por consola que el grafico) así que mi unica opción es instalarlo a la antigua, fdisk, mk<sistema de archivo>, etc .. pero como instalo el sistema ??? nunca instale sin un asistente, hay algun documento que me explique como se instala gentoo sin los asistentes ? que hago despues de haber creado las particiones y asignado el sistema de archivo? hay algun comando setup como en slack ? ... muchas gracias !!!

PD: para instalarlo "a la antigua" tengo que tener conexion a internet? porque si es así desisto, con una conexion a internet por dial-up instalar un sabor de linux es imposible para mi (mucho gasto de dinero).

----------

## v1ll4

Aqui tienes la guia rapida de instalación :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

Lo bueno es tenerlo en alguna consola mientras lo instalas para ir viendo en todo momento o imprimirtelo, eso ya a tu gusto.

Cuando te refieres a instalar el sistema despues de crear particiones y dar formato, pues lo siguiente es descargarte el stage3 ( conjunto de paquetes, el sistema basicamente ) , montar los procesos , descomprimir el stage en la partición que has elegido como raiz y luego chrootear ( ¿? ) a esta partición, una vez en el entorno, pues configurar lo necesario como make.conf,kernel, grub, etc.

De todas formas, lo mejor es que le eches un vistazo al documento de arriba

Edito- No habia leido lo de internet, pues no es obligatorio, pero si muy recomendado tener internet.

----------

## fastangel

Conexión a internet no hace falta aunque si recomendable. En vez de bajarte el minimal bajate el otro y todo está dentro del cd.

En la documentación biene todo muy bien explicado de como instalarlo en modo consola

saludos

----------

## geralv

 *v1ll4 wrote:*   

> Aqui tienes la guia rapida de instalación :
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml
> 
> Lo bueno es tenerlo en alguna consola mientras lo instalas para ir viendo en todo momento o imprimirtelo, eso ya a tu gusto.
> ...

 

Gracias ! por el enlace.

 *fastangel wrote:*   

> Conexión a internet no hace falta aunque si recomendable. En vez de bajarte el minimal bajate el otro y todo está dentro del cd.
> 
> En la documentación biene todo muy bien explicado de como instalarlo en modo consola
> 
> saludos

 

Cuando te refieres al "otro" hablas del livecd? porque en la ruta .../gentoo/releases/x86/2007.0 hay tres carpetas "installcd" que contiene archivos minimal, livecd (el que tengo !) y los stages ... 

Voy a intentar instalar a la antigua desde el live ... espero todo salga bien. Posteare aqui cuando haya tenido un resultado exitoso (o cuando tenga otra duda   :Laughing:  ) Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda y la paciencia.[/quote]

----------

## sefirotsama

entonces no hagas un emerge --sync hasta que acabes la instalciÃ³n pq lo mÃ¡s seguro es que requiera paquetes mÃ¡s nuevos y actualizados que los de /usr/portage/distfiles proporcionados del liveCD por lo que habrias de descargarlos de nuevo

----------

## diegoto

a mi me fallo el LIVE DVD, cuando carga el entorno grafico, el archivo de configuracion xorg.conf estaba mal, asi que tuve que hacer un X -configure y copiar el xorg.conf.new a /etc/X11/xorg.conf y salio funcionando.

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> a mi me fallo el LIVE DVD, cuando carga el entorno grafico, el archivo de configuracion xorg.conf estaba mal, asi que tuve que hacer un X -configure y copiar el xorg.conf.new a /etc/X11/xorg.conf y salio funcionando.
> 
> Saludos

 

De todas maneras no tiene comparaciÃ³n el instalador con la instalaciÃ³n manual de toda la vida.

SIn duda una de esas dos es la mejor y hace que el espiritu de gentoo sea mÃ¡s grande cada dia.

Para distros facilonas ya tienes ubuntu, suse, mandrake y sucedanios de Debian

----------

## geralv

Hola ! despues de tanto tiempo !!! Les comento:

Estuve siguiendo paso a paso la guia y la verdad que instalar a mano, hasta ahora, no es nada "del otro mundo", simplemente hay que estar familiarizado con algunos comandos, tener el manual a mano (muy importante) y tener paciencia. 

Todavia no he podido completar la instalación debido a que me faltan los sources del kernel, (primero me faltaron los stages y ahora las fuentes del kernel,  Shit!) !!! 

¿Alguien sabe de donde los bajo? Tengo en un cd los stages 1, 2 y 3 correspondientes al liveCD 2007.0 pero no encontre los sources ahi.

Estuve buceando un poco por los mirrorsy hasta ahora nada.

Por cierto: ¿Como se llama el source? ¿gentoo-sources, asi a secas? Estuve en un CVS-SRC de los repositorios y estaba vacio el directorio.

No los molesto mas, y disculpen las molestias.

----------

## i92guboj

 *geralv wrote:*   

> Hola ! despues de tanto tiempo !!! Les comento:
> 
> Estuve siguiendo paso a paso la guia y la verdad que instalar a mano, hasta ahora, no es nada "del otro mundo", simplemente hay que estar familiarizado con algunos comandos, tener el manual a mano (muy importante) y tener paciencia. 
> 
> Todavia no he podido completar la instalación debido a que me faltan los sources del kernel, (primero me faltaron los stages y ahora las fuentes del kernel,  Shit!) !!! 
> ...

 

Para ver los archivos que un paquete deterinado necesita, usa "emerge -pf <paquete>". Por ejemplo:

```

$ emerge -pf gentoo-sources

These are the packages that would be fetched, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

ftp://ftp.ipv6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr/pub/Linux/distrib/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/source/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.extras.tar.bz2 

ftp://ftp.ipv6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/source/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.rez-gif.supelec.fr/pub/Linux/distrib/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.21-1.base.tar.bz2 

ftp://ftp.ipv6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2 http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2 http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2 http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2 http://www.us.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2 http://www.at.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2 http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2 http://www.fr.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2 http://www.uk.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2 http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.21.tar.bz2

```

Como ves, cada archivo sale en varios mirrors distintos, solo es necesario descargar una vez cada uno de los archivos, por supuesto. Descárgalos y ponlos en tu /usr/portage/distfiles/. Luego emerge gentoo-sources. Los fuentes del kernel se instalan en /usr/src/. Puede haber varios a la vez. Luego solo te queda configurarlos (a mano o con genkernel, tu decides), compilarlo, instalarlo (monta /boot antes), configurar tu grub (o lilo) e iniciar con dicho kernel.

Una puntualización sobre tu primer post. El número de particiones en un sata, es el mismo que en cualquier otro tipo de disco, ya sea ide, scsi, una memoria flash o cualquier otra cosa (quitando los cdroms y similares). Y desde luego no es quince. Puedes tener hasta 4 primarias. Una de ellas puede ser una partición extendida, y dentro de esa, puedes definir un gran número de particiones lógicas. Dicho número, depende mayormente del SO (en nuestro caso, el kernel de linux), y creo que actualmente está en torno a un total de 64 (0 a 63, tiene que ver con el número de nodos que se pueden manejar en /dev/ para un dispositivo dado). 63 en total (restando el descriptor en /dev para el propio dispositivo en bruto), es decir, hasta 59 lógicas, ya que los números del 1 al 4 están reservados para las primarias.

Lo que si son 15, es el número máximo de dispositivos que se pueden conectar a un mismo bus Wide/Ultra2 SCSI, más la controladora. Para SCSI1 y SCSI2 e incluso SCSI3 normales, son solo 8, incluyendo controladora, es decir, 7. Los SATA se manejan como dispositivos SCSI, pero no se el número máximo de discos SATA que se pueden conectar a un mismo bus.

----------

## Luciernaga

En una primera prueba que estoy haciendo el LiveDVD si que me ha funcionado perfectamente en una máquina Pentium con 4GB de memoria y en la instalación consiguiente no la pude terminar exitosamente por culpa de un corte de luz cuando llevaba 20 horas compilando ... GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR 

En este enlace tienes todos los "mirrors", puedes elegir el más cercano a tu domicilio ...

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

en él encontrarás todas las fuentes que necesites.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## geralv

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Para ver los archivos que un paquete deterinado necesita, usa "emerge -pf <paquete>". Por ejemplo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bien, veo que voy a tener que emerger muchas cosas ... por casualidad conocen alguna aplicacion, que traiga por defecto el sistema (para no tener que andar bajandola), que me permita conectarme a internet a traves de un modem ?? algo como wvdial ??? gracias

Con respecto a lo de los numeros de las particiones sata, habia leido (creo que en la instalacion de UBUNTU) que solo se permitian hasta 15 particiones, entre ellas las 4 particiones primarias, dejandonos sólo con 11. Pero me alegro que no fuera asi, ya que 15 me parecia muy poco.

Gracias por la paciencia a todos, seguiré tratando de instalar gentoo. Un saludo !

----------

## Luciernaga

No se preocupe tanto por las particiones ..., con tres es más que suficiente para una instalación doméstica, una primera y Primaria de 100MB para /boot, una segunda para SWAP cuyo volumen ha de ser igual a la cantidad de memoria RAM instalada, y una tercera raíz (/) para almacenar todo el resto del sistema, estas dos últimas pueden ser lógicas sin poblema.

En cuanto a la descarga de archivos si tiene problemas de conexión NO (digo NO) necesita estar conectado para una instalación normalita, con solo el contenido de un CDROM (universal) puede hacerlo, otro problema es que después debería conectarse para actualizar lo instalado, lo mejor es echar mano del manual y leeeeeeeeeeeeer ..., para comprender lo que se está haciendo.

Seguro que lo conseguirá ..., ningún maestro nació enseñado.

 :Wink: 

PostData: Mencioné antes "universal" porque es la que utilizo de 64 bits, en cuanto a la de 32 bits por lo que he visto no le queda más remedio que utilizar el "minimal" y este sí que necesita la conexión a Internet, con lo que ...

----------

## i92guboj

 *geralv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con respecto a lo de los numeros de las particiones sata, habia leido (creo que en la instalacion de UBUNTU) que solo se permitian hasta 15 particiones, entre ellas las 4 particiones primarias, dejandonos sólo con 11. Pero me alegro que no fuera asi, ya que 15 me parecia muy poco.
> 
> 

 

Mmm, quizás hablé muy pronto. Puede depender del driver concreto, pero la especificación de por sí, establece el margen de partitionces como ilimitado. Es solo que linux las limita a 63 en el caso de los IDE. Y, al parecer, en -virtualmente- todos los casos a 15 para los scsi (la razón de mi error es que no estoy muy familiarizado con el uso de discos scsi). 

Aún así, el hecho de que tu partición fuera la número 15, no tiene por qué causar problema alguno. 

Perdón por la confusión.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## geralv

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> No se preocupe tanto por las particiones ..., con tres es más que suficiente para una instalación doméstica, una primera y Primaria de 100MB para /boot, una segunda para SWAP cuyo volumen ha de ser igual a la cantidad de memoria RAM instalada, y una tercera raíz (/) para almacenar todo el resto del sistema, estas dos últimas pueden ser lógicas sin poblema.
> 
> En cuanto a la descarga de archivos si tiene problemas de conexión NO (digo NO) necesita estar conectado para una instalación normalita, con solo el contenido de un CDROM (universal) puede hacerlo, otro problema es que después debería conectarse para actualizar lo instalado, lo mejor es echar mano del manual y leeeeeeeeeeeeer ..., para comprender lo que se está haciendo.
> 
> Seguro que lo conseguirá ..., ningún maestro nació enseñado.
> ...

 

Mi preocupación no son las particiones, lo comente porque justo salió el tema, pero como decis vos, con 3 particiones alcanza y sobra .... Para 32 bits me he bajado (en realidad me bajaron) los stages y el livecd, no sé si con eso alcanzara para tener un sistema minimo ... a mi con wvdial, firefox, python y gcc me alcanza no necesito mas (bue .. un fluxbox, xfce o gnome y un xterm nunca estan de mas).

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Mmm, quizás hablé muy pronto. Puede depender del driver concreto, pero la especificación de por sí, establece el margen de partitionces como ilimitado. Es solo que linux las limita a 63 en el caso de los IDE. Y, al parecer, en -virtualmente- todos los casos a 15 para los scsi (la razón de mi error es que no estoy muy familiarizado con el uso de discos scsi).
> 
> Aún así, el hecho de que tu partición fuera la número 15, no tiene por qué causar problema alguno.
> 
> Perdón por la confusión. 

 

no hay porque pedir disculpas, yo me equivoco tooooodo el tiempo (y si hablamos de linux, 24hs del dia no me alcanzan para equivocarme   :Laughing:  ) !

----------

